# What's going on with my leg?



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 5, 2004)

The last few weeks my right leg has been feeling odd behind my knee and buttocks. It only seems to happen when I straighten my leg after sitting or sleeping. When I roll over onto my back and straighten my leg it quivers until I am done moving it! 

I have no problems with putting weight on it or working out so I don't think it is a joint problem.

The feeling is similar to stretching the ham string when it is tight. Not necessarily pain but discomfort. 

Does anyone have any ideas what is happening and what I can do about it?


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 5, 2004)

2 possibilities.....
1) you sciatic nerve has been knocked out of whack.
It runs from the lower back(lumbar region) down the outside of your hip joint(there is a little "groove" it sits in) and down the back of the thigh to just above the knee joint. Sometimes it slips out of place...but that usually comes with age or severe damage of some sort.A friend of mine had his go to crap because of ridding a bicycle that was too small for him for long periods at a time.
2) the most likely one that is common with most MA's is pulling a muscle in the lower lumbar region called the "thoracolumbar fascia".It surrounds the lower part of the spine and goes down the hamstring in the back of the leg.
 Generally,it would come from doing something like stiff legged front kicks to warm up the hamstrings,but most people don't realise the damage that can come to the lower back as well.Other things to agitate it are doing leg raises and sit ups.change to crunches.
if it that problem...use ice to reduce swelling and work on hand techniques for a few weeks.It sounds like like the muscle itself...so take it easy for a while and give it a chance to heal.If you push it...you can tear it,which in turn will weaken it and that could lead to a herniated disc....which is lifetime annoyance! I know personally! I found out what to do AFTER it was to late.
and for those who would need further proof...check your Bruce Lee history....Damaging that muscle put him in a wheel chair for almost a year...not getting kicked in the back like the movie said.
 Now....once it is healed,you can strengthen it by doing crunches(reverse crunches also) and lite hyper-extension work.Strong abs will promote strong back muscles called "stabilizers" and that will aid in the prevention of further damage.
 and from now on.....make damn sure you warm up properly AND  stretch properly!
go to the library and look up books on sports medicine and sports massage and therapy...it will take you a long way to a safe and prosperous lifestyle.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Thanks Bammx2. Looks like I will have to take it easy for a while. I am religious about static stretching and light warm-up before participating in the class warm-up. They always do straight legged front stretch kicks. 

I was born with a mild spina bifida. Not to where the spinal cord contents spilled outside of the spinal column, but deformed vertebrae and disk none the less. One leg is about 3/8 inch shorter than the other but I can't remember which. Those could be factors.

About Bruce Lee, I thought it was strange the movie had him kicked in the back but Linda Lee wrote that he injured himself lifting improperly. Perhaps improper lifting wasn't manly enough for the movie.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 5, 2004)

If I may suggest...since you have mild spina bifida, it would be a good idea to be in touch with your regular doctor or specialist about this.  Especially if, after some rest, it doesn't go away within a couple of weeks of rest.

 Just a suggestion.

 Hwarang!


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jul 5, 2004)

I think I might have the same thing...I've had it for a few weeks now. I asked my mom and she suggested a hernia?


Don't know...it could be the sciatic nerve...who knows...I'm gonna have it checked...

:asian:


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 5, 2004)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> If I may suggest...since you have mild spina bifida, it would be a good idea to be in touch with your regular doctor or specialist about this.  Especially if, after some rest, it doesn't go away within a couple of weeks of rest.
> 
> Just a suggestion.
> 
> Hwarang!



Agreed.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 5, 2004)

TKDoughboy...spina bifida is out of my present territory,but it gives me something new to look into!

I agree with shesulsa....check with your doctor to make sure.
Shoalinwolf.....
Where does your pain happen and do you know what triggers it?
A "hernia" generally happens in the front around the lower ab section.
A "herniated disc" is a whole nother ball game.
If it is the sciatic nerve,I may have an exercise that would work with that as well,but I don't want to give the wrong advice and make things worse.
And for whoever else is interested....my word is NOT gospel! I just offer advice based on my own expierience and studies....I am NOT a doctor!
But I am in the process of getting my trainers certification in several different areas including MA conditioning....so any "advice" I can give is purely that.check with your doctors to see if what I suggest is viable for you and any othe questions are always welcome.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 5, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> Where does your pain happen and do you know what triggers it?



It only seems to happen when I straighten my leg after sitting or sleeping. After a few minutes it goes away.

There is no swelling that I can tell. There may be a little muscle tightness in the back of the right thigh. The right ham string is definitely tighter than the left when I bend over to touch my toes.

My first thought was sciatic nerve but if it is I don't understand why it is only when straightening the leg and goes away so quickly. 

My wife has a herniated disk and it doesn't sound the same. I would be interested in what the sciatic nerve excersize is for her too. She suffers from that periodically. She doesn't want surgery.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 5, 2004)

For the sciatic.......

All for on the floor.....Hands and knees(padding suggested for the knees
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
roll back and forth pushing the hips to the floor gently and back as far as you can(butt to the ankles) and after a few reps....spread the knees wider and keep going..a little at a time.
Do 5...then spread the knees a bit and so on.
 The feet do not have to be flat on the ground as you move forward....if you do,you may cause undo stress in the lower back region and cuase major uncomfort.
Its a hip joint isolation exercise.
 Place you feet as you see fit to make yourself comfortable.
 Its a simple exercise...and you may look dumb doing it
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but its worth it.
 My source for that exercise is Bill "superfoot" Wallace directly and I haven't had complaints yet....I hope it works.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 6, 2004)

Thanks Bammx2. Do the arms stay straight? If so the hips to the floor part sounds similar to one of the Pavil Tsatsouline stretches I'm doing, except for the spreading the knees part.

It doesn't sound like it would stress anything so I'll give it a try. My wife probably won't be able to do the hips to the floor part.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bammx2 (Jul 6, 2004)

The arms stay fairly straight...comfortable anyway.

The hips don't have to go all the way to the floor,thats just the general direction.
Try  several "rocking" motions back and forth,increasing a little at a time ... then hold for  one long stretch in each direction and reapeat the cyclye.
I hope it helps.


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jul 7, 2004)

Bammx2 said:
			
		

> TKDoughboy...spina bifida is out of my present territory,but it gives me something new to look into!
> 
> I agree with shesulsa....check with your doctor to make sure.
> Shoalinwolf.....
> ...


See, my brother and dad have both had hernias between their groin and thigh area, so that's not entirely accurate...Same area where I'm having issues. But I'm not exactly sure if that even is what's wrong. Could just be some sort of soreness...

And I don't have health issues...lol. It's just that I might have pulled something and not known it. who knows...


----------



## Kevin Walker (Jul 9, 2004)

Right now, I believe due to all my very enthusiastic work outs, I have developed a serious groin pull and vericose veins.  By over stretching and hyperextension as a kid, I now have the makings of a hernia in my middle age (50).  Some of my injuries are definately the result of fanatical martial arts practice and others are job related, but that is the occupational hazards of the game!  If you can't stand the noise of the big guns, you better stay off those deep draft ships!


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks to all who have offered suggestions.

I skipped martial arts all last week and it is a little better but much. Bammx2, I tried the excersise you recommended too. Shesulsa, I will see the doctor next week if there isn't more improvement. 

I have been able to isolate what I am feeling a little better though. It seems to be a combination. I think I hyperextended my knee a little as it only hurts when absolutely straight. I also feel a crick in my lower back right above my right pelvis. This may be affecting my sciatic nerve. 

Last night I went through many low impact exercises, stretches and slow motion kicks. I felt no discomfort other than the right hamstring is much tighter than the left.

I think I'll go back to class this week but take it easy. Bammx2, no more straight leg stretch kicks for me!

Thanks again.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Jul 30, 2004)

My knee got better but it is still not right. I went to the doctor today and he scheduled me for an MRI.

He feels it has cartilage damage and fluid on it. We'll see what happens. Until then I'm taking it easy.


----------



## Tae Kwon Doughboy (Aug 6, 2004)

Got the results from the MRI today. The doctor says there is nothing structurally wrong with my knee! It is feeling better but it still isn't 100%. He doesn't recommend TKD to anyone much less adults so he wants me to do the right thing and quit, or at least for a month.

This week I found that there is a place that teaches Tai Chi and watched one of the classes. I also recognised how much I miss the "feeling" I have when I was practicing Tia Chi.

I guess I have a decision to make this weekend. I love both TKD and Tai Chi but can't afford to take both.

As a kid my knees would give out but I grew out of it. In my 20s I had trouble with the cartilige in both knees floating which was painful and scary. A doctor told me to drink warm gelatine and wear ankle weights for a month. Haven't had that problem since.

I think I will do that again to see if it helps with my current problem.


----------

